# Summer Camp for Your Kids - Trade for Sailing Time



## Camp Director G (Feb 14, 2017)

I am the owner of Maine's Highest Rated Summer Camp for kids age 6 to 16 (wazi dot com). I am interested in sailing this December and I would like to trade camp tuition (for your kids to attend summer camp) in return for time on your boat or owner's time in a charter fleet. It would be a pretty great deal considering the price of sleep-away summer camps and might just fall nicely into your plans. Ideal situation would be a trade of owner's time in a charter fleet. We are flexible on boats, dates, and locations, but generally looking for a 35 or up cat to sail in the BVI's for a week or two in early December. I can't say enough good things about what camp does for kids. You can ask any of our camp parents and they'll tell you all about it. Summer camp is a life-changing experience for kids and helps promote personal growth, life-long friendships and self confidence, and it's absolute blast! Of course, we also have a great sailing program on a gorgeous lake! Respond here or email me at gregg at wazi dot com. 

Thanks!Gregg


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

You want to give reliance/control to a person not associated with your biz of taking care of kids whose parents are paying you big bucks so that you can save a buck?

Maybe I've missed something.
I don't see this as a good plan for the Highest Rated Summer Camp.

How many saved bucks makes this worthwhile for your biz?


----------



## Someday (Jan 27, 2017)

I think he's simply offering a free couple of weeks of camp for someone's kids in exchange for him using a couple weeks of the parents owners time on their boat in charter.

A bit of a long shot, but potentially a good deal all around if the logistics work out.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

RegisteredUser said:


> You want to give reliance/control to a person not associated with your biz of taking care of kids whose parents are paying you big bucks so that you can save a buck?....


How did you get that from trading summer camp tuition for owners time on a charter in December? Seems like a simple barter to me.

Bartering is the origin of the free market. I know folks from attorneys to a pool company that barter routinely. I hope it works for him.

I only caution the OP to be sure they know how to properly vet a contract for owner's time. I suppose, if the OP gets their charter before the kid gets tuition, the boat owner needs to vet the OP too.


----------

